# Detail by Robbie at Valet Magic



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

So the weather may not be so great right now, but a break in the rain yesterday was seized upon and Robbie did his magic on my TT. His professional valet, including a Zaino protection detail followed by a Zymol wax finish has bought the car back to its former glory.

Although I have just purchased the Glyptone Liquid leather cleaner and conditioner from the group buy, I had Robbie use the Zaino interior products and am really pleased with the result. I will use the Glyptone myself to maintain the look. Hell, cream interior is asking for trouble.

Link to Robbie's detailing write up http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1158321

Pics of his work below;


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Its a new car, how bad could it have been to start with :roll: 
Seen a lot of this guys work on detailing world (he posts on here too) always top class!

Like the bird in your avatar [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Si


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Its a new car, how bad could it have been to start with :roll:
> Seen a lot of this guys work on detailing world (he posts on here too) always top class!
> 
> Like the bird in your avatar [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


Cheers, I love the avatar too.

I think the weather over the past few weeks was the biggest reason for the dreary look of the paintwork. The car has spent a lot of time in the rain. Also, I took it into one of those £5 hand car wash places which whilst leaving the car looking clean, left many smears and swirls on the paintwork. Lesson learned - spend a few hours cleaning her myself using good products.


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

You had let it go 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91762

Interior came up well!!


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys.

And as said before Vindy your more than welcome.

Robbie


----------

